

Ask HN: can't remember site small offers - genialus

A while ago I found a site where people can post offers, like &quot;I will make a small pod cast for you for 2$&quot; etc.<p>but I can&#x27;t seem to find the site, any help?
======
mattl
[http://www.fiverr.com/](http://www.fiverr.com/) ?

------
patrickgokey
Maybe fiverr.com?

------
genialus
yes, thats it! thank you..

